# How to cut a fallen tree that's stuck



## NHRA1877 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm just a firewood cutter that usually calls one of my buddy's to do my tricky work. With a loss of communication between us I don't want to call him up just to help me and I want to learn this on my own.

For most of you this is a no brained I'm sure but I have a few large trees in the back of my house from sandy, they fell over and got caught in another tree so it's a tricky situation for me. I know it's hard without pictures and I can get some tomorrow if it helps. I know there is a ton of weight and pressure on a tree like this. 

My thought would be the easiest way would be to get to the top and cut the branches holding it so it fully falls, but I'm no climber and that's just not In the cards. I could start at the base where it has fallen and cut upwards and let the tree drop as I do it but I fear ill get to a point where the trees straight up and down and have an even more unpredictable and dangerous situation. 

Sorry for the long post just trying to explain as best I can

This is not the tree I'm cutting but an Internet photo similar to the situation I have


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 31, 2013)

Every one of these is different and poses different problems.
I usually try to start at the bottom and "walk" a few cuts up the trunk to free it up and then pull it down with a truck or tractor if the situation warrants. (and allows)
Some times it is better to cut the tree that is holding the leaner but this can get really tricky very quickly. If you aren't ABSOLUTELY certain that you can do this safely, don't even attempt it.
Without being there it is just about impossible to say how the best way to approach one of these is.
Pics can help.


Mike


----------



## old CB (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, without pics it's a tough call since every situation presents its own issues.

Depending how large/heavy a hanger you're dealing with, sometimes it works to put a chain or rope on the butt end and pull it away from its hang-up with say a come-along or a vehicle.

Also, it matters HOW the top is hung. Is it hung in one neighboring tree, or partly in two or three? If it's hung in one tree, quite often you can roll it out/away if you can apply the right force. As in, log chain at butt of hanger, take a wrap or two around the butt--wrapped in the right direction, of course--then pull with come-along or vehicle.


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 31, 2013)

We really need pics of your hanger.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 31, 2013)

I probably would not go climbing into a blowdown tree. But then again, I have _cojones pequenos.
_
If it is a little tree, like the one in the picture, I would do what has been already said


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 31, 2013)

I have done a few of these, you really need to have equipment or technique, without one or the other your asking for trouble. If your talented with a saw, you can do it, and if you have a tractor you can do it, neither option is safe or controlled in any way. These guys can give you a couple very good safe options with proper pictures.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 31, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
Where are the pic's?
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 31, 2013)

butt cut tie off winch yank out, beware this fallen tree stuff can be very dynamic best have a work mate on watch looking for other weight inputs etc hangers loose above your head & have a git away plan to git go fast ,, this list will go on


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 1, 2014)

For one like the pic presented, I would throw a rope over the leaner as high as possible, tie a running bowline and snug it up. Start cutting from the bottom and when the tree is fairly close to vertical, pull it over.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry guys, me and the girlfriend have been moving into a new place (with a nice woodstove already installed) so things have been hectic, ill try to get the pics ASAP. Thanks so much for everything so far!!


----------

